# Tips for trimming/shaping java moss?



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone have any tips on how to trim and/or shape java moss? Mine grows into a big scraggly jungle, and sometimes my poor betta looks like he's going to get tangled in it! Any ideas on what I can do to it to make it look tidier and less entangling for my betta?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Java moss isn't really the tamest moss around, especially in low light, it gets even more unruly. it isn't really something I'd grow on the substrate.

you can try tying it to drift wood or other hard scape. Keeping it trimmed low will help it retain more density rather than having it spider all over the place. 

moss is one of those plants I absolutely despise trimming since bits and pieces fly everywhere, and the driftwood it's attached to isn't something I can pull out of the tank 

If you're really looking to scape, I recommend peacock moss as it is relatively cheap and grows in better defined layers. Christmas moss is also a beautiful option 

When I trim my moss, I'm completely merciless, I chop it right down to the wood its attached to. It'll look ugly for a while, but atleat I won't have to 
trim again for a couple of months!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks, it's actually already attached to wood, you just can't see it under all that growth!


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Another concern is that if I trim it right back to the wood then my red cherry shrimp won't have anywhere to hide...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ooooh well in your case functionality may be more important than aesthetics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

Trim it down to something thats pleasing to you. I used some small pieces of chollo wood and tied some trimmings to it. It took a few weeks for it to grow out, but now it's really nice, also makes a nice looking shrimp hide since it's hollow.
You can also grow it out in another tank if you have one and sell it to your LFS.


----------

